# Slide in pu camper.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back in 1972 I helped a fellow i worked with assemble a Luger 10' slide in camper kit. I don't think they make camper kits today as I havn't been able to find them on the net.

I would like to make a 10 or 11 foot one my self and wondered if any one has did one from self drawn plans or from scratch off the top of your head?


This is my 1971 Wolvrine 11' March 1973 on UP snowmobileing trip.




 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a friend who built a shanty camper from a old snowmobile trailer , they used 2x3 and steel siding for the sides and roof then used an rv type door and 2 windows his biggest problem is people keep breaking into it when he leaves it at the lake , it has a small wood stove and they don't fish from inside it but they can warm up and watch the tips ups and sleep in it 

I think I might build one with a truck topper , I find them with the back wind busted out fairly regular for cheap make small side walls that fit into the stake pockets and clamp down that the topper bolts to , use aluminum flashing over the side walls and build a back with a door and window are going to be the expensive part and the toppers usually have half way decent side windows with screens or screens can be added fairly easily 
if you want it more of a slide out then build it as a box that can slide out but I would mount to the bed rails with bolts that line up when it is in place , keeping it light will be important then mount a roof rack to the truck and cut a panel of ply wood to direct the air up and over the cab 
if you only have a 6 foot box but can find an 8 foot topper you could make it hang over the cab some or the tail gate or a little of both

if you didn't start with a topper , I would use 2x3's add glue and screw it together put 3/8 plywood on as sheeting paint it and caulk it and cover it in aluminum flashing 

I have a cusin who builds ice shanties with a 2x3 and 1x2 frame work then covers the hole thing in flashing , he doesn't bother to use colored flashing or ad windows besides the door , he has a small waste oil stove in them that will cook him out if it is above zero and he gets it going well , talks about leaving the door open once he has the little stove going good they hold together being drug across the ice and repairs are simple


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you were any good with fiber glass you could make a very light weight wood frame and sheet it in 1/4 inch plywood allowing better curves then glass it inside and out


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of good information to be had here if you want to built your own tiny camping trailer.
http://www.tnttt.com/

One guy we know built one he tows with his motor cycle and he the wife and the dog can sleep in it.
Glen L sells plans on building your own camper too but I don't like the idea of paying just for plans.

1979 fishing trip to Canada.


 Al


----------

